# bestseller



## JeebieHeebie

How would one translater a "bestsellers" into Portuguese?
Thanks!!


----------



## edupa

JeebieHeebie said:


> How would one translater a "bestsellers" into Portuguese?
> Thanks!!


 

I can't speak for Portugual, but in Brazil we use the word 'best-seller' itself, only hyphenated.

Abraços!


----------



## MOC

Bestseller. It's not a portuguese word but it's the one that is used.

We say for example "Esse livro foi um bestseller" meaning "That book was a bestseller".


----------



## Outsider

If you want to use Portuguese, you can say _um livro que está/esteve na lista dos mais vendidos_ for "a book that is/was a bestseller". But the English term is widely known and used, too.


----------



## Joca

Outsider said:


> If you want to use Portuguese, you can say _um livro que está/esteve na lista dos mais vendidos_ for "a book that is/was a bestseller". But the English term is widely known and used, too.


 
Outsider

Por aqui também se diz, às vezes, campeão/líder de vendagens/vendas, mas parece pesado demais em comparação ao famigerado best-seller.

JC


----------



## Outsider

Gosto de "campeão de vendas".


----------



## jazyk

Adorei a sugestão do Joca.


----------



## edupa

Joca said:


> Outsider
> 
> Por aqui também se diz, às vezes, campeão/líder de vendagens/vendas, mas parece pesado demais em comparação ao famigerado best-seller.
> 
> JC


 

Tenho a impressão que ests expressões não significam best-seller.

Um best-seller é um livro que vende muito. Não é um _*líder*_ de vendas. Este seria um _top-selling book_. 

Nem _exatamente_ um _*campeão*_ de vendas. A expressão 'campeão de vendas' é freqüentemente usada para descrever vendedores bem-sucedidos, que têm tarimba profissional em vendas.

De forma que best-seller é uma daquelas expressões estrangeiras que chegaram pra ficar. 

Relaxa e goza...


Abraços


----------



## jazyk

Mas o sufixo -er em inglês, pelo menos tradicionalmente, aposto às palavras para lhes dar cunho ativo (aquele/aquilo que faz alguma coisa). Ocorre que o livro não vende nada, e sim é vendido, tem, portanto, significado passivo. O que estou querendo dizer com tudo isso?  Se esse sufixo é prodigamente usado em inglês na palavra em questão para lhe dar uma acepção que tradicionalmente não lhe compete, não vejo mal algum em fazer algo semelhante em português (e olhe que a mudança nem é tão radical assim, porque não mexe na morfologia).


----------



## edupa

jazyk said:


> Mas o sufixo -er em inglês, pelo menos tradicionalmente, aposto às palavras para lhes dar cunho ativo (aquele/aquilo que faz alguma coisa). Ocorre que o livro não vende nada, e sim é vendido, tem, portanto, significado passivo. O que estou querendo dizer com tudo isso? Se esse sufixo é prodigamente usado em inglês na palavra em questão para lhe dar uma acepção que tradicionalmente não lhe compete, não vejo mal algum em fazer algo semelhante em português (e olhe que a mudança nem é tão radical assim, porque não mexe na morfologia).


 


_best-seller_ é um livro que vende bem, não um _campeão_ de vendas. Ademais, o risco da invenção é se obter um resultado canhestro em português, um "ruído" no texto, algo imperdoável no ramo da tradução...

Traduzindo profissionalmente, eu perderia meu cliente na hora...

Abraços


----------



## Outsider

> campeão
> 
> do b. Lat. _campione_
> 
> s. m.,
> aquele que combatia em campo fechado, em honra ou defesa de outrem;
> defensor;
> paladino;
> *vencedor.*


Acho que a última acepção se aplica a este caso. Em que se baseia para chamar "canhestra" à expressão "campeão de vendas"?


----------



## Minimagpro

Eu digo "best-seller" e acho que os outros brasileiros dizem tambem.

Diria "o livro na lista dos mais vendidos" mais a palavra best-seller é meior


----------



## edupa

Outsider said:


> Acho que a última acepção se aplica a este caso. Em que se baseia para chamar "canhestra" à expressão "campeão de vendas"?


 


Oi, Out!

Acho que vencedor não se aplica aqui. Em minha opinião. 

No ano passado, *vários* best-sellers foram publicados. Certo? Não estamos falando sobre _um vencedor_. Best-seller é um livro que se sai bem em vendagem. Só isso. Não é um vencedor, um campeão, o mais vendido. 

Muitas vezes, best-seller denota uma conotação pejorativa. Algumas pessoas torcem o nariz para os best-sellers. Literatos acham-no de baixa qualidade. Mas não necessariamente para um líder de vendas. 

O Código da Vinci é, foi e sempre será um best-seller. Enquanto o livro campeão/líder de vendas no ano passado, eu não sei qual foi. Mas eu sei que o Código da Vinci *é* um best-seller.

Não sei quanto aos outros foreros lendo isso, mas “livro líder de vendas” em vez de um simples “best-seller” me soa bastante estranho, incomum, além de ser impreciso. Então acho que é uma tradução canhestra, sim. Acima de tudo, porque no Brasil, pelo menos, (praticamente) ninguém usaria isso. 

Também fico com a impressão (e isso evidentemente não se aplica a você) de que querer empregar "campeão de vendas" no Brasil parte de uma ojeriza, uma objeção a expressões inglesas.

Ninguém teria tal atitude se a expressão em questão fosse "Ela tem um _je ne se quoi_" ou "Isto é uma condição sine qua nom". Daí, tudo bem... Até teríamos equivalente em português, talvez – mas francês e latim até conferem charme.

Não se pensava assim quando a França era uma potência mundial com muita influência – como os Estados Unidos o são hoje. Na época, torcia-se o nariz para a abundância de expressões em francês, o _pet peeve_ dos puristas... Mas isso é outra história.

Parece o óbvio, mas em tradução o certo é usar o que se usa! Você está se comunicando com um universo de gente. Optar por um “ruído” por causa de um ponto de vista pessoal (ou, o que é pior, por um capricho) é um erro fatal.

Abraços, Out!


----------



## Outsider

edupa said:


> Acho que vencedor não se aplica aqui. Em minha opinião.
> 
> No ano passado, *vários* best-sellers foram publicados. Certo? Não estamos falando sobre _um vencedor_. Best-seller é um livro que se sai bem em vendagem. Só isso. Não é um vencedor, um campeão, o mais vendido.


É _um dos_ mais vendidos, Edupa. É daí que vem a palavra inglesa _bestseller_ (_best_, tomado literalmente, também parece que devia ser só um). Não vejo o problema.

De qualquer forma, se "campeão" lhe parece demasiado forte há alternativas semelhantes, como "êxito", etc.


----------



## edupa

Minimagpro said:


> Eu digo "best-seller" e acho que os outros brasileiros dizem tambem.
> 
> Diria "o livro na lista dos mais vendidos" mais a palavra best-seller é meior


 
também MUITO legal essa sugestão, Mini... Usa-se muito isso aqui no Brasil.

Mas ainda assim, significa outra coisa, pis o livro na lista dos mais vendidos hoje não o é amanhã. E o best-seller, é o best-seller sempre...

Abraços


----------



## edupa

Outsider said:


> É _um dos_ mais vendidos, Edupa. É daí que vem a palavra inglesa _bestseller_ (_best_, tomado literalmente, também parece que devia ser só um). Não vejo o problema.
> 
> De qualquer forma, se "campeão" lhe parece demasiado forte há alternativas semelhantes, como "êxito", etc.


 

É que em best-seller, a palavra best já não tem mais a conotação de mais ou melhor. Isso é um papo longo, mas o uso moldou a palavra pra significar algo ligeriamente diferente. Isso pode levar a palavras alo longo do tempo siginificarem algo COMPLETAMENTE diferente.

Como explicar que, em inglês, _slim chance_ e _fat chance_ são a mesmíssima coisa? Ou que _wise man_ e _wise guy_ são diferentes -- muita vezes o oposto? Ou que um alarme _goes off_ quando _goes on_?

Go figure...

Enfim, não dá pra se apegar ao significado literal das palavras. AO menos não neste caso.

Abraços, Out!


----------



## Joca

edupa said:


> também MUITO legal essa sugestão, Mini... Usa-se muito isso aqui no Brasil.
> 
> Mas ainda assim, significa outra coisa, pis o livro na lista dos mais vendidos hoje não o é amanhã. E o best-seller, é o best-seller sempre...
> 
> Abraços


 
Edupa

Penso que não estamos querendo substituir e menos ainda eliminar uma palavra tão versátil como é *best-seller*, mas apenas sugerir opções para quem queira usar exclusivamente palavras portuguesas, sem criar nenhum termo absurdo. 

Agora, não entendi muito bem sua última assertiva: um best-seller é best-seller sempre? Como assim? Penso ao contrário: penso que um livro (ou qualquer outra coisa que se venda) é best-seller apenas por um período; em seguida, sai de circulação ou se vende num nível inferior.

Concordaria com v. se dissesse que uma obra-prima é sempre obra-prima, mas, em minha opinião, o best-seller tem prazo de validade.

Abç

JC


----------



## Outsider

edupa said:


> É que em best-seller, a palavra best já não tem mais a conotação de mais ou melhor. Isso é um papo longo, mas o uso moldou a palavra pra significar algo ligeriamente diferente. Isso pode levar a palavras alo longo do tempo siginificarem algo COMPLETAMENTE diferente.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Enfim, não dá pra se apegar ao significado literal das palavras. AO menos não neste caso.


Mas precisamente, _eu_ não estou preocupado com o significado literal das palavras. Por isso que não me choca a expressão "campeão de vendas".


----------



## edupa

Joca said:


> Edupa
> 
> Penso que não estamos querendo substituir e menos ainda eliminar uma palavra tão versátil como é *best-seller*, mas apenas sugerir opções para quem queira usar exclusivamente palavras portuguesas, sem criar nenhum termo absurdo.
> 
> Agora, não entendi muito bem sua última assertiva: um best-seller é best-seller sempre? Como assim? Penso ao contrário: penso que um livro (ou qualquer outra coisa que se venda) é best-seller apenas por um período; em seguida, sai de circulação ou se vende num nível inferior.
> 
> Concordaria com v. se dissesse que uma obra-prima é sempre obra-prima, mas, em minha opinião, o best-seller tem prazo de validade.
> 
> Abç
> 
> JC


 

Não encessariamente, Joca. Posso estar enganado, mas ao menos não se vê isso na maneira atemporal que se tem usado best-seller no Brasil. Uma rápida _gogglada_ (oops...) mostra isso. Veja só:

Além de ser actor, escreveu um livro, um *best-seller* chamado "The Gun Seller" em 1997. 

Baseado em um *best-seller*, esta aventura épica fantasiosa com grande elenco conta a história do jovem Eragon.

À excepção da Bíblia, de longe o maior _*best-seller*_ de todos os tempos com mais de mil traduções, pode-se considerar a _Imitatio Christi_ (1473), que conheceu até ao final do século 99 edições, o primeiro _best-seller_ impresso, que deve contar hoje já com mais de 3000 edições. 

O* best-seller* norte-americano, traduzido para catorze idiomas, é o tema central de suas vibrantes palestras, ocasiões em que incentiva o autoconhecimento *...*

Publicou em 2002 o* best-seller* "Olhar acima do horizonte", em 2004: "A felicidade é aqui" e "Saber amar" todos pela editora Rocco

Neste ano, fará 30 anos seu primeiro livro, *o best-seller* Uma Suíça Acima de Qualquer Suspeita. Pioneiro na luta contra o segredo bancário...


Outra forma de se livrar desta inocente expressão em inglês, seria dizermos "fenômeno editorial". Mais ainda assim, imagine uma frase dessa:

_"Eu não gosto de ler fenômenos editoriais. Eles não têm conteúdo."_

Ou pra usar outras sugestões feitas por aqui:

_"Eu não gosto de ler campeões de vendas. Eles não têm conteúdo."_
_"Eu não gosto de ler livros de êxito. Eles não têm conteúdo."
"Eu não gosto de ler líderes de vendagem. Eles não têm conteúdo."
"Eu não gosto de ler livros na lista dos mais vendidos. Eles não têm conteúdo."

Compare:

"Não gosto de ler best-sellers. Eles não têm conteúdo"_


Se eu fosse um cliente contratando um serviço de tradução eu não pestanejaria em escolher a última opção -- isso se eu ainda quisesse o mesmo tradutor.

Abraços


----------



## Joca

edupa said:


> ...
> 
> _"Eu não gosto de ler campeões de vendas. Eles não têm conteúdo."_
> _"Eu não gosto de ler livros de êxito. Eles não têm conteúdo."
> "Eu não gosto de ler líderes de vendagem. Eles não têm conteúdo."
> "Eu não gosto de ler livros na lista dos mais vendidos. Eles não têm conteúdo."
> 
> Compare:
> 
> "Não gosto de ler best-sellers. Eles não têm conteúdo"_
> 
> 
> Se eu fosse um cliente contratando um serviço de tradução eu não pestanejaria em escolher a última opção -- isso se eu ainda quisesse o mesmo tradutor.
> 
> Abraços


 
É verdade: a última frase soa melhor. Pode também ser que best-seller seja para sempre, mas penso que originalmente era algo apenas temporário.

JC


----------



## edupa

Joca said:


> É verdade: a última frase soa melhor. Pode também ser que best-seller seja para sempre, mas penso que originalmente era algo apenas temporário.
> 
> JC


 

Pois é, Joca...

O que lhe parece "fenômeno editorial", como _alternativa_ dentro de um texto cheio da palavra _bestseller_? Soa ok também, né?

Abraços!


----------



## jazyk

> Ninguém teria tal atitude se a expressão em questão fosse "Ela tem um je ne se quoi" ou "Isto é uma condição sine qua nom". Daí, tudo bem... Até teríamos equivalente em português, talvez – mas francês e latim até conferem charme.



Eu teria. Se estou falando português, limito-me a falar português; se é em inglês, é inglês, etc. Isso de ficar misturando línguas é coisa de gente que quer se mostrar. E muitas vezes são pessoas que nem falam outras línguas, acham que com o pouquinho que sabem já estão abalando. 



> Compare:
> 
> "Não gosto de ler best-sellers. Eles não têm conteúdo"


Compare:
"Não gosto de (ler) livros puramente comerciais. (Eles) não têm conteúdo".

Jazyk


----------



## Joca

A questão é que nem todo best-seller é comercial. Quero dizer, é comercial em termos, por que vende bem, mas não porque o conteúdo seja ruim. Não sei se fui claro... mas não acho que as palavras sejam sinônimas. 

Alguns best-sellers são de boa qualidade. Isso não é extremamente comum, mas acontece.


----------



## jazyk

> A questão é que nem todo best-seller é comercial. Quero dizer, é comercial em termos, por que vende bem, mas não porque o conteúdo seja ruim.


É claro que não. Estava me referindo só àquela frase. Não se pode pensar em um tradutor universal para todo vocábulo de uma língua A a uma língua B. Se fosse assim, seria muito fácil aprender uma língua, bastaria aprender uma lista composta de duas colunas com palavras da A e da B e pronto! já se estaria falando uma língua. Saber uma língua é saber que palavra se encaixa em determinada situação. Simplesmente colocar a palavra _bestseller _num texto em português não é tradução, é transcrição, ou é uma tradução pela metade. Se se acredita que todos os falantes de língua portuguesa entenderão a dita palavra (do que tenho as minhas dúvidas), então também se poderia deixar sem traduzir palavras básicas como _house, computer, disk, etc. _Ou então por que se preocupar em traduzir e não deixar o texto em versão original de uma vez por todas? Alguém aqui disse que o que vale é a palavra mais curta. Se for esse o raciocínio, o inglês deveria deixar de lado o seu quilométrico _organization chart _e usar _organograma, _ou o seu _appointment book _e usar um muito mais enxuto _agenda, _ou nós deveríamos deixar o nosso _dicionário inglês-japonês _e dizer um simples 英和 (eiwa), que, afinal de contas, é muito mais curto.


----------



## Denis555

Oi pessoal,

Como uma boa discussão, começamos com um assunto e acabamos noutro! Aqui já saímos da idéia principal de traduzir "bestseller" para o português, que seria simplesmente "best-seller". Porque é assim que comumente se diz ao menos no Brasil. Isto é, procurar uma tradução(uma palavra) que já existe, que as pessoas já usam. É por isso que quando Edupa deu as alternativas para compararmos, a melhor é a com "best-seller". Porque simplesmente procuramos na nossa mente como é que já ouvimos alguma vez, e daí fazemos a escolha.

Ainda sobre bestseller: só significa que um livro vendeu (foi vendido) muito, não se refere a se ele é bom ou ruim, ou mesmo, se ele depois efetivamente foi lido. Um exemplo clássico é o livro de Stephen Hawking, 
_Uma Breve História do Tempo: do Big Bang aos Buracos Negros,_ que foi um best-seller internacional mas poucos passaram dos primeiros capítulos. É um dos best-sellers menos lidos da história! 

O interessante veio depois. Como devemos traduzir um termo novo do inglês (ou de qualqer outra língua)? Ou _se_ "bestseller" fosse um termo novo, com'é que deveríamos traduzir?

No caso de "bestseller", se vocês derem uma olhada na maioria das línguas de origem européia, vão ver que elas deixaram "bestseller" sem traduzir. 

Essa é a maneira fácil, mas carece de criatividade. Eu particularmente gosto de ver uma língua criativa, usando termos dentro do seu domínio lingüístico. Nesse sentido, acho que ao português brasileiro lhe falta auto-estima lingüística. Mas parece ser um problema de as pessoas não enxergarem a própria língua como a sua língua, acontece tanto no espanhol da América Latina como no inglês americano. No entanto, devo dizer que a língua latina mais influenciada pelo inglês (americano) hoje em dia não é o português brasileiro mas o italiano!


Se eu pudesse _voltar no tempo_, eu preferiria (só minha opinião), no caso de best-seller, *campeão de vendas*, que significa tanto um vendedor como a coisa vendida, vejam aqui.

Um abraço a todos!


----------



## Vanda

Ai ai ai!!! Voltemos já ao tópico: sobre como deve ser a tradução de best-seller e *não* o que seja ou não um best-seller (aqui não é o lugar para este tipo de discussão), senão vou já já deletar todas as lindas argumentações acima!


----------



## Denis555

Querida Vanda, 
Relaxa! "Bestseller" já foi mais do que traduzido! O bonito de um fórum é que dá muito pano pra manga! Quem quiser uma resposta rápida, tipo, a tradução e basta, nesse caso, é só ir aqui pra ver a tradução!
Um abraço!


----------



## jazyk

Concordo plenamente com o Denis. 
Jazyk


----------

